# Baby has chapped lips - what to use for it?



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

DD is 4 months old and has chapped lips. Her entire upper lip area up to her nose is red. Poor baby.

What is the best thing to use to make this feel better and go away?


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I would try Lansinoh. It is safe for them and works really well on my 6yo's chapped lips.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I second using lanolin. I figured if it was good for my nipples, and she could ingest it safely, then it's fine for lips. I even use it on my lips


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. My pedi said Vaseline, but I'm not sure I want to use it. I did think about using Lasinoh, but recently read in Parents magazine (my source for all wrong info!) that lanolin shouldn't be used on babies, so I was started questioning myself.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

Lanolin is safe for babies to digest off their mothers nipples so I dont see how it would be harmful..









You could try some breast milk. I squirt breast milk on EVERYTHING, and it ALWAYS works.
Eczema, Cradle Cap, my husbands infected cut, acne..


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

I think the thing about lanolin is some people think it might trigger a wool allergy. I dunno. I personally wouldn't hesitate to use it because of safety/health issues, but IMO it is sticky and that would annoy me.

Personally, my first choice would be a dab of unrefined organic coconut oil (we use that for all our kids, for their occasional eczema issues). If you worry about coconut allergies, or if allergies run in your family, you might prefer olive oil. Either one should work great....I'd massage it all over their body/face once every day or so, and rub a dab on the chapped spots (or the drool zone, LOL!) several times a day.

And of course, encourage the baby to nurse even more often, because chapped lips often mean they need more fluids!


----------

